# 1954 Schwinn Hornet?



## streetrodder_1940 (Jan 7, 2021)

I acquired a 1954 Schwinn Hornet with a B. F. Goodrich head badge and chain guard decal. It was stored in a garage for around 40 years. The bike is in good condition for being over 60 years old. A search of the serial number came back as an original Chicago Schwinn but the number was used twice, Once in 1954 and once in 1956. Further searches lead me to believe it is a 1954. I bought new tires, handlebars (the original ones bent beyond repair) and horn unit. 
My dilemma is I have had several offers between $300 and $400, which I declined. Last night I got an offer of $600. Although the offer is tempting I am unsure if this is an offer to accept. I'm torn between letting it go for that price, Holding out for more or keeping it. This is why I am turning to the members of The Cabe for their knowledge and experience. Your opinions anr welcome and appreciated.


----------



## sworley (Jan 7, 2021)

Looks more like a '57, no? Are the wheels S7 or S2? In any case, that would be a hard bike to replicate for $600. I think you should hold on to it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 7, 2021)

I've asked the mods to move this--not a Pre--33 bike. Personally I think six bills is in range if you are selling locally and don't have the hassle of shipping. V/r Shawn


----------



## streetrodder_1940 (Jan 7, 2021)

sworley said:


> Looks more like a '57, no? Are the wheels S7 or S2? In any case, that would be a hard bike to replicate for $600. I think you should hold on to it.



I believe they are S2. The serial number didn't come up in the '57 listings, only '54 & '56. There seems to be more similarities to the '54 than the '56


----------



## sworley (Jan 7, 2021)

The chainguard seems to hint at it being a later middleweight (S7) bike. The wheels should be stamped S2 or S7. If it's a middleweight $600 seems more in line. I sure as heck wouldn't sell a clean tank S2 bike for $600, personally!


----------



## streetrodder_1940 (Jan 7, 2021)

Here are some new pics. The rim is stamped S2


----------



## streetrodder_1940 (Jan 7, 2021)

sworley said:


> The chainguard seems to hint at it being a later middleweight (S7) bike. The wheels should be stamped S2 or S7. If it's a middleweight $600 seems more in line. I sure as heck wouldn't sell a clean tank S2 bike for $600, personally!



what would you feel is a fair asking price for this? Originally I was thinking $800 to $900


----------



## sworley (Jan 7, 2021)

Personally, I'd think that's more in the correct range but totally up to you. For pricing, I like to consider how easily a bike might be replaced for said price. Even at that price it might be hard...


----------



## streetrodder_1940 (Jan 7, 2021)

sworley said:


> Personally, I'd think that's more in the correct range but totally up to you. For pricing, I like to consider how easily a bike might be replaced for said price. Even at that price it might be hard...



Thank You


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 7, 2021)

NICE BIKE  HARD TO FIND IN THAT COLOR...............


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 7, 2021)

What is the serial number? That's not a 1956 and I'm thinking that might be a 1955 model with a late 1954 stamped serial number. 

Use the search feature here searching in the for sale ads. That will give you an idea on what it might be worth. Or search eBay's sold listings. A frame and fork sold for $300 and all the parts were sold also. Same color and equipment including the light. Without adding up the parts value, I'd say $600 is in the ball park.


----------



## streetrodder_1940 (Jan 8, 2021)

I agree that it is not a '56, the pics I found look more like a '54 than a '56.I used a Schwinn site and entered the serial #M07650. The results came back 
"*Congrats! *Your bike is an original Chicago Schwinn.
Unfortunately the serial number you entered was used twice by Schwinn meaning there are two possible dates for your bike...

*Built: 08/13 to 08/23 of 1954 or... 

Built: 09/06 to 09/07 of 1956."*


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 8, 2021)

Pretty unusual tank graphics. I don't recall seeing  dash lines like that, nor can find on the net


----------



## streetrodder_1940 (Jan 8, 2021)

I doubt if anything has been altered on it. The guy I got it from is in bought it at a yard sale 30-35 years ago (maybe longer) and put it in his garage attic and sat there until a month or two ago. He is not a bike buff, he just saw something he thought was cool and bought it


----------



## streetrodder_1940 (Jan 8, 2021)

I just checked the graphics again, it is an optical illusion on the dashed lines. They are solid lines


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 8, 2021)

you should see the lousy vintage Schwinns on the S.F. Bay Area Craigslist. to make that a $600.00 bike here you would have to remove the tank fenders and chain guard, and scratch up the paint and bend the forks. 

everything is crazy here.  

one thing for certain, if you don't need the money for something else it will only be worth more in the future. me, I'd rather have a cool bike to ride even just a few times a year than $600-$800 in my sock drawer.


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 8, 2021)

Try this Anglefire link to date your bike.  The Bike History link is not very reliable.




__





						THE SCHWINN DATE CODES BY YEAR,MONTH AND DAY
					





					www.angelfire.com


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 8, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> Try this Anglefire link to date your bike.  The Bike History link is not very reliable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, They've made improvements to that site, like, within this past year. And angle fire does come up with both 54 and 6. I checked this morning and unfortunately, There's nothing on the listed time periods where you can say it's one year or the other. No irregularities as some multiple year sets may have.

I think, that's not going to go well for the serial number sets to fit both years as 56 may or may not be middle weight B/C catalogs don't say middleweight until 57. Perhaps though, maybe ya gotta strip frame to nothing and weigh the danged things.


----------



## streetrodder_1940 (Jan 8, 2021)

both sites came up with the same results. Actually I printed out the angel fire a few months ago


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 8, 2021)

If the illustrations from the Schwinn catalogs are correct, the 54 Hornet Hornet has the clover chain ring and the 56 has the chain ring like the one on yours.


----------



## streetrodder_1940 (Jan 8, 2021)

Of all the pics I found, be it catalog, advertisement or photo, none were an "exact match". This is leading me to believe that many different parts in different years. Kind of like the '54, '55, '56 and '57 chevys.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 8, 2021)

IT,S WORTH MORE THAN $600 ON THE WEST COAST THAT,S FOR SURE


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 8, 2021)

There were two Hornets available for the 1956 model year. The Deluxe Hornet was a balloon bike with a springer fork & whitewalls. The Hornet, model # F15 was a middleweight with blackwalls & truss rods. The OP's Hornet is a 54 model.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 9, 2021)

streetrodder_1940 said:


> Of all the pics I found, be it catalog, advertisement or photo, none were an "exact match". This is leading me to believe that many different parts in different years. Kind of like the '54, '55, '56 and '57 chevys.



Yeah yet, you're not always going to have exactly what's in the catalog. For example; I have a 55 Deluxe Hornet, and 55 Black Phantom, Both have the smaller chain ring. Black Phantom says 'Black Phantom' while the catalogs show 52 tooth sprocket on both, and only 'Phantom' that could be a green, red, whatever, on chain guard.  And I'm not the only one with these features, there's lots of em, lots and lots.

Adding, in your case, where's the chrome S2's the cat says it has? It aint B/C fact is, the catalogs are not friggen Schwinn bibles, they're merely examples of what's available. .

On the presumption that your bike is completely original as it appears to be, when new, on show room floor there would have been Multiple priced options. Window displays with top of line and inside, different priced models of every configuration. Your's might have been a buck or two less than chrome rims model..


----------



## streetrodder_1940 (Jan 9, 2021)

Jeff54 said:


> Yeah yet, you're not always going to have exactly what's in the catalog. For example; I have a 55 Deluxe Hornet, and 55 Black Phantom, Both have the smaller chain ring. Black Phantom says 'Black Phantom' while the catalogs show 52 tooth sprocket on both, and only 'Phantom' that could be a green, red, whatever, on chain guard.  And I'm not the only one with these features, there's lots of em, lots and lots.
> 
> Adding, in your case, where's the chrome S2's the cat says it has? It aint B/C fact is, the catalogs are not friggen Schwinn bibles, they're merely examples of what's available. .
> 
> On the presumption that your bike is completely original as it appears to be, when new, on show room floor there would have been Multiple priced options. Window displays with top of line and inside, different priced models of every configuration. Your's might have been a buck or two less than chrome rims model..



agreed


----------



## 1817cent (Jan 9, 2021)

Nice looking bike and probably in the $600 to $700 range as far as i am concerned.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 9, 2021)

Jeff54 said:


> Yeah yet, you're not always going to have exactly what's in the catalog. For example; I have a 55 Deluxe Hornet, and 55 Black Phantom, Both have the smaller chain ring. Black Phantom says 'Black Phantom' while the catalogs show 52 tooth sprocket on both, and only 'Phantom' that could be a green, red, whatever, on chain guard.  And I'm not the only one with these features, there's lots of em, lots and lots.
> 
> Adding, in your case, where's the chrome S2's the cat says it has? It aint B/C fact is, the catalogs are not friggen Schwinn bibles, they're merely examples of what's available. .
> 
> On the presumption that your bike is completely original as it appears to be, when new, on show room floor there would have been Multiple priced options. Window displays with top of line and inside, different priced models of every configuration. Your's might have been a buck or two less than chrome rims model..



Oh and one more thing, on my Deluxe Hornet, a Ballooner right? Yeah but just like the Sting-ray and Sting-ray Jr.  or most any 20" Middleweight, the only difference between the two is the distance rear fork is set to fit wider Sting-Ray rear fender and Balloon tires.

Honestly, I can not see any difference between a  Deluxe Hornet Ballooner and a middleweight frame other than tires and rims. Maybe the 55 Balloon has expanded rear fork to fit Balloon tires? IDK except the middleweight Deluxe Hornet, at least to 1957/8 has the same fenders as my Balloon  55 Deluxe.

As a Kid, messing with Stink-rats, (Jr. Frames) you had to bend rear fork (Stays) out near the fender bracket and then, think I used a 2x4to set distance and then bend them back to fit S2 and balloon tires and, but, you would have to bend in and squeeze sting ray rear fender because fender bracket/bridge was to narrow. Actually, it would never fit right. For the most part, kids who built their own Stink-rats, used frames and rims from old ballooners. 

With 55/56 Ballooners , through 57 middleweight Deluxe Hornets , what? if the fenders fit, then, what's the differences in frame? IDK. 

On topic here,  the 54 model got fenders changed, reduced, downsized from the old standard balloon 3-1/8 inch.  between the 54 and 56, Both have the same frame and fenders. One has S2's the other S7's. So, considering that, none, including the Deluxe Balloon actually have wide, 3-1/8" Balloon fenders, what? All that is different  between the frames in 1954 on through about 1959 when fenders got a little thinner are the rims, S2 vs. S7. . I.E. per Schwinn's catalogs; all 1954 and up frames are actually middleweight. And, B/C 1954 catalogs show the same, it most likely means there are 53 stamped middleweight frames too. 

The Schwinn Hornet | 1952 - 1964 (bikehistory.org)


----------

